
Show HN: Choo – 5kb framework for creating sturdy front end applications - yoshuaw
https://github.com/yoshuawuyts/choo
======
tahini
Loving Choo. Here's basic webpack build. [https://github.com/hew/choo-
webpack](https://github.com/hew/choo-webpack)

------
flukus
I love the philosophy of libraries over frameworks. How does it compare to
knockout?

~~~
tahini
To be clear: Choo is a framework. Just a micro one.

~~~
flukus
What exactly is the difference between a a micro framework and a library?

~~~
yoshuaw
I reckon a library performs one task well, and can be integrated in the rest
of the code. A framework, no matter the size, spans multiple concerns and has
opinions on how code should be structured. Does that distinction make sense?

~~~
flukus
It's as good as I've heard. But would choo qualify as a framework under this
definition? AFAIK it's only concern is glue between UI and everything else, it
could be mixed and matched with other frameworks/libraries".

~~~
yoshuaw
Yeah, I think choo is definitely a framework - it has opinions on how views
are nested (router), UI is glued to logic (message bus); how logic is
structured (models / namespaces), and provides hooks to inspect the whole
thing.

Perhaps the word framework has gotten a bit of a negative connotation over the
past years, but I think by the sheer scope of the project, choo definitely
qualifies as one.

__edit:__ though, as you note, internally it's a bunch of glue code between
standalone packages - they could definitely be mixed and matched - the
interface level also leaves a lot of room; we try to only have opinions where
we deem them necessary

